# zebra mice



## mantha (Oct 3, 2006)

ne1 feed them to there snakes? have been offered 50 for a tenner but never heard of them :?


----------



## fantiquitous (Feb 7, 2007)

all i know is they are cute *cries*


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd take them if i were you, pity i didn't live closer, they're like multimammates & have no smell & are very cute but not really handleable... Here's a link for some info....... Eva's Zebra Mouse Page


----------



## emilou (Jan 10, 2007)

AHHH there to cute to be eaten


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

they look really nice


----------



## mantha (Oct 3, 2006)

:lol2: i can get hold of these zebra mice live or frozen ifne 1 wants ne for food or for pets just pm me


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i'd have a couple down here if there are any looking for homes 

N


----------



## mantha (Oct 3, 2006)

what sexes would you want? i am not seing bloke for another couple of days he is selling them though they not for rehomes :smile: an if you still want them how many?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

errr... 1.2 ? 1.3 something like that 

50 for a tenner... so 20p a mouse yeah 

thats cool 

tell him to contact me direct if you want?

N


----------



## fantiquitous (Feb 7, 2007)

i would love some but i don't think i am allowed anything after my gecko and i want that more. especially if they are a tenner for 50.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd have 1.2 if i could get them to N.Ireland.....


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

oooooooooo I'd ahve a load, I know plenty of people up here who would love them! If could get them to me them I'd have any available to be honest. I know a lot of people who'd go mental for them, really, just not often advertised here.


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

are they any of these still ava;able? if so can i get about 20 quid worth???? please? live if poss


----------



## emilou (Jan 10, 2007)

are these for pet's then they are cute and my hamster's are bloody gits keep me awake all night


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

What is i made a nat setup 4 them, with alot of substrait to dig in, would a 25 gal tank for afew of them. with breeding in mind be ok?


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Awrr <3 i really wanted some of those, but they dont sell them round here  and they could chew their way out of postage XD

\\EDIT: @Klair: Err >.< you are not planning to feed them to your snakes live are you?? -trembling lower lip- id hope not especially as its illegal over here >.<


----------



## bignick (Mar 24, 2007)

can i feed them to 1 of my snakes live


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

Is bignick from canada or w.yorks????? i'd hate to think he might be a neighbour!!!!


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

bignick if you are from the UK then no you can not. It is creul and not to mention illegal!!!


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Call 'O' Doom said:


> bignick if you are from the UK then no you can not. It is creul and not to mention illegal!!!


It's not illegal if you can provide evidence that your snake will only eat live & would die without the live feeding. But this is only a very last resort & should only be done in extreme circumstances....


----------



## bignick (Mar 24, 2007)

cos some people have told me that u can feed live as a friend feed his burm live chickens


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

iv heard of people feeding live jumbo rats to Common boas etc but with the rats mouth taped shut, i know its still not right but the "it could damage the snake" argument dosent apply, then again the tape could damage its insides or somthing?


----------



## bignick (Mar 24, 2007)

its the same here m8


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

i dont realy have much of a problem with seeing live feeding

but i can see why some people could get upset, its not the nicest thing you can see and people who say watching it is grate and fun, there lying. it just makes you sad and depressed and makes you feel like its your fault that little mouse/rat etc. died. 

and thats the way i feel just watching it on youtube, acctualy being there must be 100x worse and god knows how bad you would feel if you were the 1 feeding it to the snake

theres a good vid on you tube called "inhumane humane" it shows you why this man choses to feed his snake-bosc live food, its a little discusting and weired but gives you an insight on why some people live feed.

soz for long post :lol2:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

maybe peopel get upset, because it is against the law here?? Ever think of that?


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

i fogot to talk about that, i never agreed with it, i will never do it, 

sorry if i came across like i was agreeing with it, i do not. i would only do it if a snake was going to die from non feeding (i mean on the edge of death not just hasent fed for a week or 2)


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Believe me........ I speak from experience T.T if a snake gets a live kill its not about to go back to frozen non moving things. Steph used to eat the mice straight off the log, then one day i came home and went to get my two russian hamsters out of their cage........... Where two frolicing hammies should have been there was a fat sleeping snake T.T and has broken the vent as the back of her viv, and bent apart the mm bars of the cage T.T lucky for me she did not get back out because she was too fat.... As i had 5 more russians 2 serians and 13 mice in other tanks T.T

Lets just say for ages afterwards she refused to eat dead stuf, and now she only eats if you wiggle it about.


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

Poor hammies. I don't agree with live feeding of mammals but I do agree it should be used as a last resort. I don't agree with feeding things like birds or rabbits, but for some reason i'm OK with people feeding mice, but I don't like the idea of it at all, hearing their little squeals must tear some people apart.


----------

